# Bootcamp not a download anymore?



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello,
Is Bootcamp not free anymore? Where can I download it?
Do I have to buy Lepeord to get it??

I used to have a copy but lost it and can no longer D/L if from apple?

Can someone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Now requires Leopard as it is a built-in feature, not a free download.


----------



## Xaver (Dec 30, 2007)

theres a download link below for Apple Boot Camp 1.4b
Download Apple Boot Camp 1.4b for Mac - Boot Camp - install Windows XP on an Intel-based Mac - Softpedia

i havnt tried it but might be worth a look


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

you should be able to find an old copy as a Torrent.

Laterz


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Is 1.4b the latest revision?


----------



## Xaver (Dec 30, 2007)

i dont know to tell u the truth i currently dont have a mac 
but im pretty sure it is as it is, couldnt find a newer one

EDIT:
actually i just loooked up torrents theres a bootcamp 2.0 but i cant find the install file for it only the drivers


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kgeorge78 said:


> Is 1.4b the latest revision?


No. The latest version is only available in Leopard.

Even if you download the 1.4b version, I doubt it will run -- it will most likely tell you it's expired (Apple issued a warning about this QUITE some time ago -- I think Dec. 31st was the expiry of all non-Leopard versions of Boot Camp).

If you need Boot Camp, buy Leopard. It's really quite simple.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks for expert opinion. Bootcamp was free forever I figured it was still.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

kgeorge78 said:


> thanks for expert opinion. Bootcamp was free forever I figured it was still.


Apple was very clear that it was a free beta until the introduction of Leopard, at which time it would expire.


----------

